

Log in or sign up with OpenID - sjs382
http://blog.leahculver.com/2009/11/log-in-or-sign-up-with-openid.html

======
gr366
I had been wondering what the uptake of OpenID (or OAuth) logins would be
given the amount of friction removed by the various providers' login
offerings. It's not surprising that the majority of logins are coming through
Facebook, just through sheer volume of users on that site. There's also the
benefit of posting status updates as you publish a blog post on TypePad:
[http://everything.typepad.com/blog/2009/08/happy-together-
ty...](http://everything.typepad.com/blog/2009/08/happy-together-typepad-and-
facebook-connect.html)

As we move beyond Web 2.0, I think this ability to [relatively] seamlessly
connect disparate sites will become second nature to web users. It's possible
that in a couple of years people will bristle at the need to create a new
username and password for a site they want to use.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Definitely. I've been fed up with that for some time. I'd be very happy to
have a couple of canonical IDs with everything else hanging off of them.

